# Return ticked needed? For tourist visa 600



## Dxinsovere1112 (May 18, 2018)

I am visiting my partner next month on 600 multiple entry tourist visa. We are planning to get married during my visa and start to apply 820 in Australia. 

Is it true that I will need to get a return ticket entering australia otherwise there is a possibility of being rejected at the custom?


----------



## Dxinsovere1112 (May 18, 2018)

*What documents do I need to bring with me entering australia on 600 tourist visa?*

I am visiting my partner in Australia next month. Do I need to bring any documents with me like a bank statements, invitation letter and employment statements ? I already get the 600 visa grant letter. Does the Australia custom require any thing else other than visa letter and passport ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Depending where you are flying from, you may need a return ticket to be allowed to board the flight.

On landing in Australia if they think you are planning on staying, you may be refused entry.

Best to get a return ticket to be on the safe side. We always did.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Dxinsovere1112 said:


> I am visiting my partner next month on 600 multiple entry tourist visa. We are planning to get married during my visa and start to apply 820 in Australia.
> 
> Is it true that I will need to get a return ticket entering australia otherwise there is a possibility of being rejected at the custom?


It depends on the country you fly from. 
With some countries they may not let you board the plane in the first place, without a return ticket.

In your situation, no matter what country you are from, they may refuse entry at immigration based on you not planning to leave before the visitor visa ends.


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Tourists have return tickets - in general.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MuntinMia said:


> Tourists have return tickets - in general.


For the Philippines maybe, especially to or from Australia. But that is not enforced for every country.


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

JandE said:


> For the Philippines maybe, especially to or from Australia. But that is not enforced for every country.


Yep sure, tourists (anyone on a tourist visa) will generally be staying for a short time and have a return ticket, regardless of where ever you are.


----------

